

NSA chief: Snowden ‘betrayed the trust and confidence’ of the US - LoganCale
http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/307225-nsa-chief-snowden-betrayed-the-trust-and-confidence-of-the-us

======
dragonwriter
He certainly betrayed the trust and confidence of certain people and entities
in the executive branch of the US government, that's not in dispute.

But it is morally obligatory to betray trust when you are trusted to do a
thing which is itself morally indefensible. Whether Snowden betrayed a trust
is not at issue, the moral (and, subordinate to that, legal) character of the
subject matter of that trust is at issue.

------
mtgx
No, US did that to itself. Snowden just let everyone know what the US
government was doing in their name.

